# You might be a redneck if ..........,,,,,,,,



## Millberry (Jan 24, 2021)

If you swap your Warn winch for a smoker


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 24, 2021)

Hey a man has got to have his 'que! "We might be stuck. But, dammit we gonna eat!"


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 24, 2021)

That just ain't right Charlie don't ya got a hitch on the rear


----------



## Millberry (Jan 24, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Hey a man has got to have his 'que! "We might be stuck. But, dammit we gonna eat!"


Dang----forgot about that


----------



## agaffer (Jan 24, 2021)

I don't get it? Where else would you put it? Did I make a mistake putting mine there?


----------



## agaffer (Jan 24, 2021)

Just as a side note and a warning. When you try to attach a ceramic grill to your truck use screws not nails. Posting for a friend.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 24, 2021)

agaffer said:


> Just as a side note and a warning. When you try to attach a ceramic grill to your truck use screws not nails. Posting for a friend.


ROTFLMAO


----------

